# Liberty Movement > Grassroots Central >  ****Operation St. Paul has launched! Pics here!****

## AdamT

EDIT: Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 

The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.

The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
And we made the MN press.

Please do not call the Mall and complain.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

After months of work and planning this project has finally come to fruition. I can't wait to see these in person next week!

A 14'x48' billboard went up yesterday and will be up until Sept. 14th. It's the "Bridges" design. It's located near the Metrodome in MPLS, 3rd St. & Chicago Ave. Thanks to Julius from Clubhouse Jaeger for the pic of the physical board!



A massive 40'x40' billboard went up yesterday and will be up until Sept. 7th. It's the "Truth Is Treason" design. It's located downtown MPLS on top of 1st Avenue Nightclub, N 1st Ave between 8th & N 9th St. Waiting on pics, but here's the design.



A 14'x48' digital billboard will start up on the 28th and run until Sept. 3rd. It's the "Truth Is Treason" design in a different color scheme (the digital boards don't display white properly). It's right downtown MPLS, 7th St. S & Hennepin Ave. S. Holds for 8 seconds in a 1 minute rotation. Here's where it is and what it will look like. These thing look _absolutely killer_ at night.



Our ad run started yesterday at the Mall Of America and will run until Sept. 7th. We're running the 60 second The High Tide with a new CFL ending graphic, which plays once every 8 minutes for 2 weeks on all 100 HD widescreen monitors located at each mall directory. Includes sound which can be heard from a 10' radius. Also plays on their "video wall" in the Rotunda. The MOA gets an average of 3.3 million visitors/month. GOP convention visitors fly into Bloomington, MN where the mall is located, and are expected to greatly increase mall traffic. Here's a pic of a MOA directory display with the ad comped in.



Video wall in the MOA Rotunda. Two gigantic 5'x9' digital screens provide the backdrop to the 5,000 sq. ft. mall Rotunda, visible from multiple floors of mall traffic.



We're still taking donations to help offset the cost of the project. Please DONATE if you like what you see!

----------


## 0zzy

too cool! good job~!

----------


## CasualApathy

Wow, amazing effort! 
are those tv-screens showing just that one image?

----------


## AdamT

> Wow, amazing effort! 
> are those tv-screens showing just that one image?


No the full ad plays. I just comped in a frame.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> No the full ad plays. I just comped in a frame.


youtube or it didnt happen!!! 

Anyway. cool.

----------


## CasualApathy

> No the full ad plays. I just comped in a frame.


With sound?

----------


## AdamT

> With sound?


Yes. Heard from a 10' radius.

----------


## Sally08

Forwarded on to Devvy Kidd/NWV and another activist with a newsletter list who also supports RP

I'm truly impressed - and I love the bridges billboard!

----------


## CasualApathy

> Yes. Heard from a 10' radius.


Then this is the most awesome thing I have ever seen in my life!

You ROCK!!

Yeah!! Woo-Hoo!!

----------


## Meatwasp

Quiet things are happening behind my back. I am so surprised and happy. Good work.

----------


## RSLudlum

Damn, I may just have to donate again!!!

----------


## constitutional

That's so sweet. Thank you for the hard work. I like the mall idea the best.

----------


## torchbearer

AdamT, interested in doing Louisiana next?
Help support the Ron Paul/Barry Goldwater ticket?
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=151766
I'm trying to recruit your help with making a big splash in the november election.

----------


## bucfish

Woohoo!

----------


## brandon

This is awesome!!!

----------


## AdamT

> AdamT, interested in doing Louisiana next?
> Help support the Ron Paul/Barry Goldwater ticket?
> http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=151766
> I'm trying to recruit your help with making a big splash in the november election.


We'll talk in September. Glad you guys reached your goal!

----------


## Sally08

From: "Devvy Kidd" -snip-
Subject: RE: ****Operation St. Paul has launched! Pics here!**** 
Date: Tue, 26 Aug 2008 19:05:52 -0500

Thank you [***to stay safe!] and thanx for sending this along. *I'll put it in my next column for Monday.* 
Devvy

----------


## Feelgood

Well hot damn that is sexier then even all the RP hotties we have on here.  Finally something worth while to donate to. When I get paid Friday, I will make a donation. Thanks Adam, it really looks sweet.

----------


## Knightskye

That is amazing.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

Amazing, Amazing

----------


## surf

outf#ckingstanding. nice work.

----------


## CurtisLow

Great job AdamT and crew!  Looks fantastic!

----------


## Arklatex

Wow good moves!

----------


## TruthisTreason

This rocks!

----------


## lucius

Very nice!

----------


## CasualApathy



----------


## puppetmaster

beautiful....

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

That is SO COOL.

Wow...

----------


## Matt Collins

> Well hot damn that is sexier then even all the RP hotties we have on here.


Really? Take a look at my picture sometime!

----------


## torchbearer

> Really? Take a look at my picture sometime!


That is an addiction I know I can't afford.

----------


## Maximus

Very glad to help out on this project

----------


## Bruno

Running them on the mall directories is a stroke of genius, AdamT.  Great work and congrats to you, all who helped,  and all who contributed.  
I'm going to donate again at the end of this week!

----------


## V4Vendetta

cool

----------


## JoshLowry

Submitted to reddit: http://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/c...ating_the_gop/

----------


## CasualApathy



----------


## rprprs

Loved this idea right from the beginning.  Awesome job, Adam!

----------


## AstroSamurai

I love this.  And the people who defend America whenever and wherever they can.

----------


## Highland

This is awesome...
here are some free ads for download

http://www.highlandmediworks.com/ronpaulads

----------


## Matt Collins

> That is an addiction I know I can't afford.


The ladies say that about me all the time

----------


## mport1

Holy $#@!, awesome.

----------


## Highland

> This is awesome...
> here are some free ads for download.  Enjoy
> 
> http://www.highlandmediaworks.com/ronpaulad


Go Ron Paul and RP supporters!

----------


## torchbearer

> This is awesome...
> here are some free ads for download
> 
> http://www.highlandmediaworks.com/ronpaulads


fixed your link

----------


## Highland

> fixed your link


Thanks man!

----------


## torchbearer

> Go Ron Paul and RP supporters!


Hey these ads may work in Louisiana! Thanks!

----------


## Kludge

Okay, to be frank, this is the coolest RP project since the Ron Paul Rocket.

----------


## Highland

> Hey these ads may work in Louisiana! Thanks!


Terrific, we shot them when he and the fam were in SC.  Fun that Chuck Baldwin was in them since he decided to run too!

----------


## fedup100

*wow!!*

----------


## CasualApathy



----------


## torchbearer

> Terrific, we shot them when he and the fam were in SC.  Fun that Chuck Baldwin was in them since he decided to run too!


A preacher would go over well in Louisiana, and the Vet.

----------


## torchbearer

> 


looks like some of the bananas from the eariler post are taking a break.
Must be rotating to keep the dance line going throughout the night.

----------


## Crickett

> Loved this idea right from the beginning.  Awesome job, Adam!


Me too..way to GO!!

PERSISTENCE IS FERTILE!

----------


## CasualApathy

> looks like some of the bananas from the eariler post are taking a break.
> Must be rotating to keep the dance line going throughout the night.


Indeed 

It's hard work being a dancing banana.

----------


## heath.whiteaker

this is AWESOME

----------


## RSLudlum

> Indeed 
> 
> It's hard work being a dancing banana.


Esp. working for a campaign that never ends!

----------


## shelly

SWEET!!!  My hotel is adjacent to the mall, so I'm going to get to see it LIVE!!!  Awesome job, guys

----------


## CasualApathy

Remember the movie "300"? I feel like shouting; "This - is - AWESOOOOOOME!!!!" 

I looked in vain for a youtube of that - someone needs to fill that void 

Found this though: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rZBA0SKmQy8 ROFL

----------


## AdamT

bump

----------


## hotbrownsauce

That is awesome! Such a wonderful achievement for liberty and C4L. I wish you much success there and beyond. Believe me I would donate if I wasn't a tapped for money college student. 
Cool ideas! (Welcome to the Revolution St. Paul!)

----------


## RonPaulFanInGA

> After months of work and planning this project has finally come to fruition. I can't wait to see these in person next week!
> 
> A 14'x48' billboard went up yesterday and will be up until Sept. 14th. It's the "Bridges" design. It's located near the Metrodome in MPLS, 3rd St. & Chicago Ave. Thanks to Julius from Clubhouse Jaeger for the pic of the physical board!
> 
> A massive 40'x40' billboard went up yesterday and will be up until Sept. 7th. It's the "Truth Is Treason" design. It's located downtown MPLS on top of 1st Avenue Nightclub, N 1st Ave between 8th & N 9th St. Waiting on pics, but here's the design.
> 
> A 14'x48' digital billboard will start up on the 28th and run until Sept. 3rd. It's the "Truth Is Treason" design in a different color scheme (the digital boards don't display white properly). It's right downtown MPLS, 7th St. S & Hennepin Ave. S. Here's the design.
> 
> Our ad run started yesterday at the Mall Of America and will run until Sept. 7th. We're running the 60 second The High Tide with a new CFL ending graphic, which plays once every 8 minutes for 2 weeks on all 100 HD widescreen monitors located at each mall directory. Includes sound which can be heard from a 10' radius. Also plays on their "video wall" in the Rotunda. The MOA gets an average of 3.3 million visitors/month. GOP convention visitors fly into Bloomington, MN where the mall is located, and are expected to greatly increase mall traffic. Here's a pic of a MOA directory display with the ad comped in.
> ...




*"Amazing, amazing"*

----------


## TXcarlosTX

wow!! this is great!!!

----------


## gilliganscorner

Wow.



We're not worthy!  We're not worthy!

----------


## speciallyblend

how sweet it is, we can only hope these delegates have a brain awakening soon thank you adam for your work,   how can the media ignore this  im sure they will try ,but reality  is something they eventually WILL NOT IGNORE

----------


## speciallyblend

bump ,this thread is #1 for today

----------


## spacehabitats

Thank you for all your hard work. It is paying off.

----------


## brandon

bump

----------


## Craig_R

Outstanding!

----------


## jacmicwag

The best welcome ever for the 10,000 Paulites descending on Minneapolis in the upcoming days. Definitely gets the juices flowing. Can't wait to see these live.

----------


## Crickett

I bet the media will have to be astonished that we are still coughing up money to advertise RP like this. I think the GOP will be amazed, and finally find out why they are hurting so much for donations as many of the GOP supporters have put their money on the Dark Horse.  I can't wait to see these. What a treat, too, for the walk4freedom guys that will be entering MN. So SWEET!

----------


## SLSteven

> how sweet it is, we can only hope these delegates have a brain awakening soon thank you adam for your work,   how can the media ignore this  im sure they will try ,but reality  is something they eventually WILL NOT IGNORE


Perhaps it is their job to ignore the freedom movement.

----------


## mport1

bump

----------


## FSP-Rebel

Can't wait to see these for myself... On another note, there have been like 9600+ tickets sold to the Rally. Does this take into consideration the many people who will be going to the Leadership Summit and subsequently get free tickets to the Rally (over and above the 9600)? I planned on making the Summit but can't get there in time...

----------


## Syren123

Pure, unadulterated pwnage.
Excellent work!

----------


## AdamT

bump

----------


## PDA1

Honestly, I can't relate to Dr. Paul as a computer image in that High Tide thing.  He looks more like a mechanized corpse.

----------


## gls

> Honestly, I can't relate to Dr. Paul as a computer image in that High Tide thing.  He looks more like a mechanized corpse.


I hear ya...he looks good alongside the founding fathers, though.

----------


## luke-gr

Well done there Minnesotans!!!

A hearty fist pump to y'all.

----------


## CasualApathy



----------


## Bruno

> Honestly, I can't relate to Dr. Paul as a computer image in that High Tide thing.  He looks more like a mechanized corpse.


Hey, look! Debbie Downer showed up with 1st post!

----------


## LittleLightShining

Fantastic!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Honestly, I can't relate to Dr. Paul as a computer image in that High Tide thing.  He looks more like a mechanized corpse.


are you on drugs ,make a better one  then

----------


## speedmaster

Wow, that looks fantastic!

----------


## AdamT

Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 

The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.

The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
And we made the MN press.

Please do not call the Mall and complain.

----------


## torchbearer

> Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
> 
> The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.
> 
> The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
> And we made the MN press.
> 
> Please do not call the Mall and complain.


I could imagine some rich republican $#@! with pull got pissed and called his country club buddy to get it pulled.
At least, that is what would happen in louisiana.
Oh well, got 2 free days out of the schmucks.

----------


## SLSteven

> Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
> 
> The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.
> 
> The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
> And we made the MN press.
> 
> Please do not call the Mall and complain.


Thanks for the update.  So we got a couple days for free!

----------


## RickyJ

Good job!

Now this is something I will contribute to. Way to go guys and gals!

----------


## AdamT

Here's where the digital board is and what it will look like. Holds for 8 seconds in a 1 minute rotation. These things look absolutely _killer_ at night. Starts tomorrow.

----------


## MRoCkEd

How much money do you have now after the refund?  And any plans to use it elsewhere?

----------


## MsDoodahs

Adam, the billboards are great!  

And - Congrats on managing the two days of High Tide at MoA, too!  HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Wow!!!  I don't know how I missed this thread, Chris.  Absolutely AMAZING!!!

----------


## Bruno

They really sucks that they pulled it.   "Too political?"  You know what John Stossel would say.  

But way to be a groundbreaker! 

You just got some great press, Adam!  
http://westernstandard.blogs.com/sho...uls-campa.html

Where are they located downtown so we can see?  

There's not much time before the Rally.  Are you able to use the refund for anything on such short notice?

----------


## AdamT

> How much money do you have now after the refund?  And any plans to use it elsewhere?


It was $6K/2 weeks (it was a huge discount off their rate card, regular price $25k/2 weeks). No plans of yet, I just found out about all this an hour ago. I will hold it until something worthy comes up, which I imagine will be soon.

With the 2 days we got it played, that is essentially $3570 for free if you use the full rate.

----------


## Liberty4Ever

I'm not surprised the Mall Of America ad was killed.  There are still WAY too many people in power whose power is threatened by the message of liberty.

We need to keep up the battle for people's brain space... what little remains after a couple of generations of being dumbed down by TV and all the other mindlessness of our society.

I can't wait to see the REAL ads in St. Paul and Minneapolis in a few days!  The simulated ads are nice, but the real deal is better!

The GOP needs to be shamed for what they've become, and the rank and file Republicans need to be made to understand the scam that the GOP has been pulling on them, and they need to realize that "our weasel isn't as weaselly as their weasel" is no way to vote, because the lesser of two evils always produces more evil, every four years, like clockwork.

----------


## AdamT

> They really sucks that they pulled it.   "Too political?"  You know what John Stossel would say.  
> 
> But way to be a groundbreaker! 
> 
> You just got some great press, Adam!  
> http://westernstandard.blogs.com/sho...uls-campa.html
> 
> Where are they located downtown so we can see?  
> 
> There's not much time before the Rally.  Are you able to use the refund for anything on such short notice?


I'm leaving in 2 days for MPLS so there's no time to do anything else  Plus they have to mail me a refund check and who knows when that will show up.

All the info & locations are in the OP.

----------


## Bruno

> I'm leaving in 2 days for MPLS so there's no time to do anything else  Plus they have to mail me a refund check and who knows when that will show up.


Bravo for your efforts, its cool that it played at all, let alone for hundreds of times for so many to see. 
I'm sure you will find another worthwhile use for the refund like you mentioned.   The Campaign for Liberty could use a grassroots commercial of its own.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
> 
> The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.
> 
> The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
> And we made the MN press.
> 
> Please do not call the Mall and complain.


Whoa.... hold that train. Did you have a signed contract?? I would seek legal advice before cashing ANY check. If they broke a contract you could likely be awarded a good payout.

----------


## mediahasyou

very nice.

----------


## PinkPatriot

[QUOTE=AdamT;1631158]EDIT: Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
...
Please do not call the Mall and complain.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Why should we NOT complain to the Mall???  I can sure NOT spend any money there!  If the MOA doesn't believe in free speech, perhaps we can teach them about free markets and the power of citizen boycotts. Hmm?

----------


## constitutional

> Why should we NOT complain to the Mall???  I can sure NOT spend any money there!  If the MOA doesn't believe in free speech, perhaps we can teach them about free markets and the power of citizen boycotts. Hmm?


Yes, call them if you want. No one can stop you, it's a free country. 

"Too political?" I am pretty sure someone told her to pull the ad. After all, they approved the ad beforehand. But that's all just my speculation.

Hopefully you can put the refunded money to another use. Thanks for the update AdamT.

----------


## UtahApocalypse

This AD is Time sensitive though. So now you can only seek legal Redress since you have lost valuable time on a Time sensitive investment. CALL A LAWYER!!!

----------


## liberteebell

> I bet the media will have to be astonished that we are still coughing up money to advertise RP like this. I think the GOP will be amazed, and finally find out why they are hurting so much for donations as many of the GOP supporters have put their money on the Dark Horse.  I can't wait to see these. What a treat, too, for the walk4freedom guys that will be entering MN. So SWEET!



+2008!

These billboards are exquisite!   This effort brought tears to my eyes!!  Bravo, bravo to all involved!!!  The Revolution Continues...

----------


## aspiringconstitutionalist

> Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
> 
> The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.
> 
> The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
> And we made the MN press.
> 
> Please do not call the Mall and complain.


Well, I suppose since you got 2 totally free days of runtime out of it, and get a full refund, it's all good.  Maybe you guys should contact the folks who donated the money and ask them how they want it spent now?

----------


## AdamT

> This AD is Time sensitive though. So now you can only seek legal Redress since you have lost valuable time on a Time sensitive investment. CALL A LAWYER!!!


I looked in the contract and it says "....per Mall Of America approval". It's curious though that it made it in for 2 days?

----------


## UtahApocalypse

> I looked in the contract and it says "....per Mall Of America approval". It's curious though that it made it in for 2 days?


I would still have a lawyer look at this. I think you easily could be able to get more money back since it was a time critical investment. see now that you were screwed by them you don't really have the time to get any other advertising with that money. I forget what the legal term is but I know for a fact that it can be brought for a civil case.

----------


## constitutional

Do it, file a claim. The sooner the better because they might just allow the ads to run after all!

----------


## pacelli

> Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
> 
> The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.
> 
> The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
> And we made the MN press.
> 
> Please do not call the Mall and complain.


As long as they are giving you a full refund, I think the message was well-played.

----------


## Bruno

> I would still have a lawyer look at this. I think you easily could be able to get more money back since it* was a time critical investment.* see now that you were screwed by them you don't really have the time to get any other advertising with that money. I forget what the legal term is but I know for a fact that it can be brought for a civil case.



That's a good point.

----------


## Kludge

Seems MoA did them a great favor between giving them DEEP discounts and giving them two days free.

They probably pulled it after receiving complaints from mall-goers who dislike Paul & his message. Don't think it's worth the resources to complain to MoA and definitely not to sue (which would take too long anyways).


The ads up are great and will hopefully do us some good and get us some interest and recognition. I'd like to see them go up on more billboards if there's time, but if there's another project looking for funding, that's cool too. Thanks for all your work!

----------


## speciallyblend

> Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
> 
> The good news....the ad did run for 2 full days and thousands saw it, we're probably the first to ever run a politically charged ad like that in the history of the Mall. And even through it ran for 2 days, they're giving us a full refund. So we can use the funds for something else later.
> 
> The other good news....all billboards are staying up and the digital one starts tomorrow 
> And we made the MN press.
> 
> Please do not call the Mall and complain.


so much for spending money at that mall

----------


## Carole

Wonderful project. Thanks to all those involved.

----------


## kathy88

I'm sorry it got pulled. I'm sure the Republican Party had something to do with it, though.

----------


## Liberty4Ever

I'm not crazy about suing people as a general rule. I would keep an eye on the Mall Of America and there damn sure better not be any McCain or GOP ads if the Ron Paul ad was "too political".

----------


## kathy88

> I'm not crazy about suing people as a general rule. I would keep an eye on the Mall Of America and there damn sure better not be any McCain or GOP ads if the Ron Paul ad was "too political".


Amen to that.

+1776

----------


## fr33domfightr

> Seems MoA did them a great favor between giving them DEEP discounts and giving them two days free.
> 
> They probably pulled it after receiving complaints from mall-goers who dislike Paul & his message. Don't think it's worth the resources to complain to MoA and definitely not to sue (which would take too long anyways).
> 
> 
> The ads up are great and will hopefully do us some good and get us some interest and recognition. I'd like to see them go up on more billboards if there's time, but if there's another project looking for funding, that's cool too. Thanks for all your work!



First, I'd like to say this is good stuff!!  I'm glad some Ads got put up around town.

I agree with Kludge, it was pulled due to complaints from people who don't like Dr. Paul and his message.  It's true, critical remarks are played in the video, but to call it "too political" seems over the top.  It doesn't promote any political party at all, only a message of Freedom that Dr. Paul talked about during his campaign, one that he already suspended.  Oh, and did they forget, Dr. Paul has an event over at The Target Center, this advertisement promotes that event!!

They probably never get complaints, so a few got them scared.  You might even asked them what specifically people found offensive??  Their response could prove interesting about the real reason they pulled it.

I say, tell them to keep the money and run the video, as you don't have anywhere else to run it on such short notice!!


FF

Edit:  Just a thought.  This wasn't pulled from complaints from local shoppers, it was pulled when some RNC people saw it, since they're already in St. Paul setting things up.  Again, I say pressure them back and force the issue.  Find out who complained.  If it's McCain people, F them, run it!!!

----------


## TruthisTreason

> Some bad news.....the MOA just pulled The High Tide. Reason: too political. The ad exec girl was apologizing left and right, but I'm still _bummed_, and there's nothing I can do about it 
> .


That's bull$#@!!

----------


## SnappleLlama

Great job, guys...sorry you had to deal with the inevitable "powers that be."

----------


## Eric21ND

That's very disappointing they pulled the ad.  I was so looking forward to seeing it this weekend too.

----------


## sratiug

Call the MOA and tell them the march is going through there and thousands of people will be coming through looking for the Ron Paul ad and those people may not be happy with MOA if it is not showing.  Tell them that any money returned will likely be spent on a lawsuit to recover damages.  They will probably never run another ad for us anyway, since they would all be "political", so what is the harm?

Lawsuits and threats of lawsuits may not seem desirable,  but may be our only weapon short of the 2nd amendment.  Management was probably bribed or threatened with something, maybe lawsuits.

The ad was approved by MOA or it would have never run.

PS  great work guys, regardless of MOA.  I didn't see this till today!  WOOHOO!

----------


## Sally08

> From: "Devvy Kidd" -snip-
> Subject: RE: ****Operation St. Paul has launched! Pics here!**** 
> Date: Tue, 26 Aug 2008 19:05:52 -0500
> 
> Thank you [***to stay safe!] and thanx for sending this along. *I'll put it in my next column for Monday.* 
> Devvy


http://www.newswithviews.com/Devvy/kidd386.htm
TED, MICHELLE & HILLARY: "FAMILY VALUES" 
By: Devvy
September 1, 2008

© 2008 - NewsWithViews.com

When I return from St. Paul, I'll do a column on the convention along with a photo array as I saw events unfold. For live updates, I'll be calling in to Jeff Rense's radio show on September 2nd and 4th during the first hour both nights. Please see his web site for times and how to listen. *Operation St. Paul pictures launched; see here*. [http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthread.php?t=151862]

----------


## Liberty4Ever

I saw the big billboard ad next to the Target Center.  Great job!  It looked very good.

I only wish it had been "too political".  It looked like an ad for the Revolution book, and there's certainly nothing wrong with that, but I'd like to see something that invokes mental images of pirates swinging in and cutting down the sails and taking over the ship of state! 

I guess there's a limit to what advertisers will tolerate, but we need to send a strong message that wakes up the sleeping masses, if that's even possible.

Great Rally for the Republic, and great Operation St. Paul!

Thank you!

----------


## georgiaboy

such an amazing project and results - great work.

btw, were there any McCain/RNC billboards around town?

----------

